# UNITED KINGDOM | Freight Railways



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about British freight railways


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...tliner-announces-london-gateway-services.html
> 
> *Freightliner announces London Gateway services*
> 26 Apr 2014
> ...


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Innovative scheduling and rapid turnaround wins Malcolm Logistics intermodal contract for DB Schenker Rail UK

Monday 28 April 2014

DB Schenker Rail UK has won a major new three-year contract with Malcolm Logistics to provide intermodal trains between Daventry International Rail Freight Terminal (DIRFT) and Mossend Euroterminal.

DB Schenker Rail UK won the contract from the long-term incumbent by devising a schedule that enables a single train to complete the round trip in just 24 hours. Previously, two trains had to be used on the route, one in each direction, to maintain the strict delivery schedule demanded by the contract. 

The more streamlined service developed by DB Schenker Rail UK introduced considerable time efficiencies and cost savings, using electric traction to reduce journey times. 

David Munt, Commercial Manager, Rail Development at DB Schenker Rail UK, said: "Our innovative solution to this contract meant we offered a much more efficient and cost-effective service than our competitors. It was essential for the end customers that time-sensitive goods, arrived at distribution centres on time, and we were able to provide those assurances."

Malcolm Logistics has built up its multi-faceted, blue chip customer base over a long period. The containers carried under this contract will hold goods for major retailers, manufactures and link with mainland Europe. 

Upon winning the contract, DB Schenker Rail UK had a very short implementation window of just four weeks to get the service up and running. 

David adds: "Given the tight implementation programme, we had to pull out all the stops to ensure we lived up to customer expectations for reliability, service and performance. It's a testament to the determination and expertise of everyone involved that the first train despatched under this contract actually departed a few minutes early."

Andrew Malcolm, Chief Executive of The Malcolm Group said: "Malcolm Logistics have been involved in rail for 13 years as part of our wider logistics offering throughout the UK. DB Schenker Rail UK gained our business based upon competitive pricing, performance commitments and an ability to meet our growing demand for rail logistics through innovative solutions and a fresh approach to customer relations."

From the DB Schenker UK Rail website


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Is a seperate thread really necessary?


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

For people that find the subject of British freight trains arousing, yes.

There's an equivalent thread for the US and there are some others I've seen for Italy and Spain.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

The general thread could've easily be used for that as well. To my knowledge, freight trains do not even remotely play such a prominent role in the UK as they do in the USA.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

What general thread?

And while it's true that the British rail system, like all European rail systems, is not a freight-dominated system like those systems of the US, Canada and Mexico, the fact is that freight trains operate nonetheless. 

And I don't see what harm it may cause anyone to have this thread. 

If you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iew/gbrf-leases-ecofret-container-wagons.html
> 
> *GBRf leases Ecofret container wagons*
> 08 May 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...run-on-doncaster-north-chord.html?channel=542
> 
> *First trains run on Doncaster North Chord*
> Tuesday, June 03, 2014
> ...


----------



## ElectroSoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

KingNick said:


> The general thread could've easily be used for that as well. To my knowledge, freight trains do not even remotely play such a prominent role in the UK as they do in the USA.


Tell that to DBSR, Freightliner, GBRf & DRS as they seem to be making a good business from it all.

UK railfreight business is a big one, maybe not as big as that in the USA but then the USA is bigger so its industry will be bigger.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...itish-rail-freight-contracts.html?channel=527
> 
> *Tarmac awards British rail freight contracts*
> Thursday, January 14, 2016
> ...


----------



## ElectroSoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Tunstead is in central England now? I thought it wasnt far from Buxton.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

Is Swinden near Swindon?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

suasion said:


> Is Swinden near Swindon?


No, it's in North Yorkshire:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swinden_Quarry


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

I've actually passed it a few times in the bus from Grassington to Skipton. At first I thought the tracks were something to do with the Bolton Abbey railway. Is this route the reason the Bolton Abbey railway starts from Embsay and not from Skipton?


----------



## ElectroSoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I wouldnt have a clue about the Bolton Abbey Railway starting but I do know you cant path a freight train, trip working or similar train over a preserved railway.


----------



## Manors (Jul 12, 2011)

ElectroSoldier said:


> I wouldnt have a clue about the Bolton Abbey Railway starting but I do know you cant path a freight train, trip working or similar train over a preserved railway.


What about the coal trains which ran on the Weardale Railway?


----------



## ElectroSoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Doesnt count as they did all the necessary to operate the service over the line, planning permission etc. Thats more like running a private train over a privatly owned line, which isnt uncommon.

As an example type Llangollen into a site like realtimetrains, there is a station there and it runs services, but as an example DBSr or Freightliner couldnt path a train over it.

http://www.llangollen-railway.co.uk/


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok, so if I understand it right, there should be no problem with the Bolton-Embsay raiway continuing on to Skipton, travelling along line that is also used by freight to Swinden.


----------



## ElectroSoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

suasion said:


> Ok, so if I understand it right, there should be no problem with the Bolton-Embsay raiway continuing on to Skipton, travelling along line that is also used by freight to Swinden.


Is the line active and part of the UK National rail network?


----------

